# Sentence yourself...



## Ingélou

I've been on TC for 4 months or so now and there's a core of posters that I recognize. 

Sometimes, when I see a new name, I go to their profile 'about yourself' and there's nothing, really - somewhat frustrating. Of course, with some prolific posters, you soon find out what they're like! 

On this thread, I'd be interested in seeing your one-sentence description or definition of yourself. It can be funny or ironic, or the most potent fact(s) about yourself. Just one sentence - no more. 

And if you want to comment on someone else's sentence, please, as they say in 'Toy Story', *play nice*! 

My sentence: As an ex-English teacher, I am clearing my path through the forest of classical music with a literary scythe.


----------



## Couchie

I am Couchie, I like Wagner and eggs


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahlerian: An aspiring expert and accomplished pedant.


----------



## Crudblud

Crudblud: Smartest cretin there ever weren't.


----------



## Ondine

Could be: 'Enjoying the autumn of my life' :cheers:


----------



## Sonata

My priorities in 4 "M"s: Marriage, motherhood, medicine, and music.


----------



## Ondine

Sonata said:


> My priorities in 4 "M"s: Marriage, motherhood, medicine, and music.


I like it, Sonata


----------



## Pyotr

A dedicated sociologist carefully monitoring and studying the effects of a uninterrupted lifetime series of bad decisions.


----------



## clavichorder

Clavichorder: TC member with a potentially obsolete user name who despite "knowing better," is one of the more narrowly obsessive individuals on this site, and who really likes to give the less attended to music lots of love, including aspiring to play it well.


----------



## jani

Aspiring modern gentleman.


----------



## Sonata

Ondine said:


> I like it, Sonata


Why thank you Ondine!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Manxfeeder: Listener, reader, occasional contributor whose big fault is, sometimes I think I'm funny.


----------



## jani

Manxfeeder said:


> Manxfeeder: Listener, reader, occasional contributor whose big fault is, sometimes I think I'm funny.


Have you heard about the law of state transferance?
It basicly means that what ever you feel it affects to the other person, for example if you are telling a joke and you truly think its funny and feel it even tough the verbal content wouldn't be that funny its funny also to others because your current emotion is reflected on your tone and bodylanguage, so only the energy that you put on it makes it funny to others.
If you feel that it ain't that funny and even if the verbal content is brilliant, it isn't funny because they can hear it from your tone and see it from your body language that you don't think its funny, we all do this subconsciously of course. So they don't think its funny.

Remember human commnication is 
60% bodylanguage, 20% tone of your voice, 20% verbal content.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Have you heard about the law of state transferance?
> It basicly means that what ever you feel it affects to the other person, for example if you are telling a joke and you truly think its funny and feel it even tough the verbal content wouldn't be that funny its funny also to others because your current emotion is reflected on your tone and bodylanguage, so only the energy that you put on it makes it funny to others.
> If you feel that it ain't that funny and even if the verbal content is brilliant, it isn't funny because they can hear it from your tone and see it from your body language that you don't think its funny, we all do this subconsciously of course. So they don't think its funny.
> 
> Remember human commnication is
> 60% bodylanguage, 20% tone of your voice, 20% verbal content.


On message boards such as this there is no body language or tone of voice. Try again, fail again, fail better.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> On message boards such as this there is no body language or tone of voice. Try again, fail again, fail better.


Yah, but he said "sometimes I think I'm funny." can also apply to his life outside the forum.

We seem to have a continiuous misscommunication, maybe its becase i am an intuitive thinker and you are a sensory thinker.


----------



## TrevBus

A retired History and Theatre teacher, who is also old and cranky.
lov uh all.


----------



## Sid James

Ingenue said:


> ...
> On this thread, I'd be interested in seeing your one-sentence description or definition of yourself. It can be funny or ironic, or the most potent fact(s) about yourself. Just one sentence - no more.
> ...


In a nutshell: music & history nut.



Couchie said:


> I am Couchie, I like Wagner and eggs


Well then take a look at this!!! The wonders of google images. You got not only a Mr I. Wagner, but eggs AND butter on that poster. What more could you want, I ask?! :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire

A bloke with an infinite capacity for tolerance. I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. Only time shall tell. :]


----------



## millionrainbows

Searching for peace and quiet from the storm of humanity, he's a great cook and has much to give.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> I've been on TC for 4 months or so now and there's a core of posters that I recognize.
> 
> Sometimes, when I see a new name, I go to their profile 'about yourself' and there's nothing, really - somewhat frustrating. Of course, with some prolific posters, you soon find out what they're like!
> 
> On this thread, I'd be interested in seeing your one-sentence description or definition of yourself. It can be funny or ironic, or the most potent fact(s) about yourself. Just one sentence - no more.
> 
> And if you want to comment on someone else's sentence, please, as they say in 'Toy Story', *play nice*!
> 
> My sentence: As an ex-English teacher, I am clearing my path through the forest of classical music with a literary scythe.


Better tell Taggart to stand well back then.
My sentence :"The Prettiest".


----------



## moody

TrevBus said:


> A retired History and Theatre teacher, who is also old and cranky.
> lov uh all.


And tells lousy jokes.


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> I am Couchie, I like Wagner and eggs


Not many people know that ,the Wagner I mean.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> Have you heard about the law of state transferance?
> It basicly means that what ever you feel it affects to the other person, for example if you are telling a joke and you truly think its funny and feel it even tough the verbal content wouldn't be that funny its funny also to others because your current emotion is reflected on your tone and bodylanguage, so only the energy that you put on it makes it funny to others.
> If you feel that it ain't that funny and even if the verbal content is brilliant, it isn't funny because they can hear it from your tone and see it from your body language that you don't think its funny, we all do this subconsciously of course. So they don't think its funny.
> 
> Remember human commnication is
> 60% bodylanguage, 20% tone of your voice, 20% verbal content.


What,what,what,---say that again !!


----------



## mtmailey

Michael sober guy with clean background.


----------



## ptr

..jolly but sloppy know-it-all with a to lazy to care about being right syndrome...

/ptr


----------



## mamascarlatti

Mother and English teacher who spends all her time trying to evade responsibility so she can listen to opera.


----------



## Kieran

I am Kieran: I say a lot more than I know...


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> And tells lousy jokes.


As well as being 'the prettiest', don't forget that you're also 'the sweet-natured one'!


----------



## Taggart

moody said:


> Better tell Taggart to stand well back then.
> My sentence :"The Prettiest".


I think you need to raise the visor so we can check or do you mean the armour itself?

I'm the idiot who praises in enthusiastic tones every century but this and every culture but his own. (G&S)

Seriously, I sometimes find it difficult to respond to a post if there are no country markers e.g. Amazon recommendations or language subtleties can vary depending on a poster's location.


----------



## Sid James

moody said:


> And tells lousy jokes.


Thats me as well. Corny jokes is maybe more accurate. I could have responded further to Couchie's description of himself. Something about the curate's egg, the goose that laid the golden egg, what came first, the chicken or the egg? (which is surely the deepest philosophical question posed by Parsifal?), and also mEGGalomania. But that's too much!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Location: Father of Electronic muse; Interests: Music, electronics, percussion,Guitar,Banjo.

Note: and never any good at sentences.


----------



## Bix

Well I havent been on here in over a year:

'a gentle giant who loves music, history and cats (I have three little ones); a norverner; I work in psychosocial care (I manage a Dementia Service) and am civil partnered to a nutty english teacher (I'm convinced they're all eccentric)'


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde: Primal Enlightened Nobleman In Society
Please stop making acronyms of my username.


----------



## Weston

I'm Weston, a virtual beagle and sometime real life illustrator with one paw in 2150 and one in 1750 which tends to make my legs hurt.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Looking for my Lo & Behold


----------



## Nereffid

Nereffid: It wasn't me, I was just listening to some music.


----------



## Mesa

I'm Mesa, and my own business is none of yours.


----------



## Ravndal

Ravndal: Liberal and very diverse.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Yah, but he said "sometimes I think I'm funny." can also apply to his life outside the forum.
> 
> We seem to have a continiuous misscommunication, maybe its becase i am an intuitive thinker and you are a sensory thinker.


You may be incorrectly focusing on the adjective.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> We seem to have a continiuous misscommunication, maybe its becase i am an intuitive thinker and you are a sensory thinker.


 Sorry Taggart. I had second thoughts.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Yah, but he said "sometimes I think I'm funny." can also apply to his life outside the forum.
> 
> We seem to have a continiuous misscommunication, maybe its becase i am an intuitive thinker and you are a sensory thinker.


No, I think it's because you're the kind of person who sees the world through a combined lens of Myers-Briggs scores, pop psychology and motivational slogans and I am the kind of person who doesn't.


----------



## EricABQ

EricABQ: Burned out semi-drunkard who goes to work still manages to go work everyday.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> No, I think it's because you're the kind of person who sees the world through a combined lens of Myers-Briggs scores, pop psychology and motivational slogans and I am the kind of person who doesn't.


Trying to put down someone with your witty words, how classy.
Also offer me a better way to see the world, if you are able to do it i happily take it.


----------



## cwarchc

cwarchc, An aging petrolhead, that "found" classical music later in life, a left winger with Buddhist tendancies


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A traveller in time and space who has once wandered into the Romantic age and got lost there.


----------



## Ramako

An obsessive: of thinking, worrying, music and Haydn


----------



## neoshredder

jani said:


> Trying to put down someone with your witty words, how classy.
> Also offer me a better way to see the world, if you are able to do it i happily take it.


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Wood

Hayd: I left school several decades ago and no longer do homework set by Teacher.:tiphat:


----------



## TrevBus

moody said:


> And tells lousy jokes.


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Ain't" It(I) great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kv466

I'm _kv_ and the quicker one realizes they can not argue Gould or Wild with me, the quicker one be liked by me.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde:...
> Please stop making acronyms of my username.


Well then make it shorter! ComposerOfA would do...the avant garde is dead now isn't it anyways? Or just part of museum piece classical...like the beards and wigs?! 



> ...Primal Enlightened Nobleman In Society...


Um...I think I just won't go there...:lol:


----------



## aleazk

Passionate about science, philosophy, and art.


----------



## Ondine

cwarchc said:


> cwarchc, An aging petrolhead, that "found" classical music later in life, a left winger with Buddhist tendancies


Nice. Those are good tendencies, cwarchc


----------



## Ondine

TheProudSquire said:


> A bloke with an infinite capacity for tolerance. I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. Only time shall tell. :]


That is beautiful, ProudSquire. Patience develops into tolerance; tolerance develops into equanimity; equanimity develops into peace.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> As well as being 'the prettiest', don't forget that you're also 'the sweet-natured one'!


Of course you're right,but it's up to others to remark on that.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Trying to put down someone with your witty words, how classy.
> Also offer me a better way to see the world, if you are able to do it i happily take it.


If I was trying to put you down I could have done much better than that, my aim was simply to state what I thought were our major differences and why we have this continuous miscommunication you spoke of. If you felt I was attacking you then I don't think you understood the purpose of my response. I have no interest in changing your world view, it is what suits you in the present moment and it will alter itself based on your experiences as you grow older. I do not doubt that there will come a time when your current basis of thought will be of little use to you, by that time you will already be seeing the world differently of your own accord.


----------



## ProudSquire

Ondine said:


> That is beautiful, ProudSquire. Patience develops into tolerance; tolerance develops into equanimity; equanimity develops into peace.


I'm glad you think so, Ondine. ^^;


----------



## BlazeGlory

Crudblud said:


> If I was trying to put you down I could have done much better than that, my aim was simply to state what I thought were our major differences and why we have this continuous miscommunication you spoke of.


jani: the above is fairly nice sentiment involving what has transpired between the two of you. Now let me cut through the bull crap.

This is stating what was thought to be your major differences.



Crudblud said:


> No, I think it's because you're the kind of person who sees the world through a combined lens of Myers-Briggs scores, pop psychology and motivational slogans and I am the kind of person who doesn't.


This is without a doubt an attempt to put you down. Make no mistake about it.



Crudblud said:


> On message boards such as this there is no body language or tone of voice. Try again, fail again, fail better.


I must admit that I have tried to put you down in the past but lately I'm beginning to admire you for standing up the way you do. And I find it difficult to come across a post of yours that tried to belittle another member. None of us are perfect but at least for now I think I'd like to be a little more like you and a little less like I was.


----------



## Crudblud

BlazeGlory said:


> This is without a doubt an attempt to put you down. Make no mistake about it.


"Try again, fail again, fail better" is a reference to a line from Beckett's _Worstward Ho_: "Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better." I can see how it might come across mean spirited, but I don't think it is, if anything it seems like a word of encouragement to me.


----------



## Ingélou

hayd said:


> Hayd: I left school several decades ago and no longer do homework set by Teacher.:tiphat:


And neither do I - isn't it *glorious* to be grown up!


----------



## superhorn

I'm Superhorn - the classical music omnivore , willing to try to any classical work, no matter how obscure or daunting to listen to .


----------



## MichaelSolo

I feel myself not dissimilar to someone else, who compared himself to a sailor who thought he was far South in Celtic Sea and then came about this serene land with beautliful landscapes and abandoned castles and thought he made a great new discovery, not suspecting a navigation error just brought him way North... I am thinking I am the first to visit the castle's ruins, though I am the last.


----------



## millionrainbows

I touch your hand.


----------



## millionrainbows

Taggart! That's very sweet of you!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I am Klavierspieler; I am hungry.


----------



## Bix

Klavierspieler said:


> I am Klavierspieler; I am hungry.


What would like to eat, I'm having linguine - want some?


----------



## Ryan

Death by hanging.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bix said:


> What would like to eat, I'm having linguine - want some?


Actually, _Iams_ more in the mood for some _Iams_ if you happen to have any...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know how to be funny in this scenario.

Huilunsoittaja: Flutist, self-professed Russian musicologist in training, writer of dreams.


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know how to be funny in this scenario.
> 
> Huilunsoittaja: Flutist, self-professed Russian musicologist in training, writer of dreams.


Humour is not obligatory but it can lighten up one's dreams :cheers:


----------



## cwarchc

Taggart said:


> Humour is not obligatory but it can lighten up one's dreams :cheers:


Don't be pushed by your problems; be led by your dreams.


----------



## moody

Never be afraid to dream for therein lies wonderment.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hey, look! A bunny rabbit!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Hey, look! A bunny rabbit!


I didn't know there were bunny rabbits in Antarctica.


----------



## Turangalîla

CJP: Baptist, right-wing, outgoing, eccentric, lovable, and OCPD-plagued aspiring pianist and local promoter of Schumann, Ravel, Ligeti, and Messiaen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> CJP: Baptist, right-wing, outgoing, eccentric, lovable, and OCPD-plagued aspiring pianist and local promoter of Schumann, Ravel, Ligeti, and Messiaen.


Right-wing???????  I thought you were left.....


----------



## Turangalîla

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Right-wing???????  I thought you were left.....


Heavens no! In fact, I am right-wing when it comes to politics, theology, fashion, Baroque interpretation, and home decorating. _You're_ the leftie. But I love you anyways


----------



## Bix

I'm a leftie .......


----------



## TrevBus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I didn't know there were bunny rabbits in Antarctica.


Most likely frozen ones!!!


----------



## aleazk

I'm a moderate left and I find annoying how left extremists can have the same prejudices and intolerance of right extremists... how progressive... 
These people are not contributing to the left cause.


----------



## Bix

aleazk said:


> I'm a moderate left and I find annoying how left extremists can have the same prejudices and intolerance of right extremists... how progressive...


Your absolutely right, you get the same wants on the extremes but using different methods.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Moderate......with extreme tendencies (but don't worry, I don't carry any of those out)


----------



## Turangalîla

I thought you were a communist...?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I thought you were a communist...?


You could say so, but no place on Earth has my particular ideology.....yet.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I didn't know there were bunny rabbits in Antarctica.


*braaap*

Nope, not anymore.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'll stick to being an undead cross dressing demigod with royalist aspirations from Wollongong- not sure if that makes me a rightwinger or a leftie, maybe just a zombie triple biker


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You could say so, but no place on Earth has my particular ideology.....yet.


Cumberbitchism?. Yes, thank god no!.


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> I'm a leftie .......


I'm an innie...


----------



## Klavierspieler

MacLeod said:


> I'm an innie...


I'm an outie...


----------



## Bix

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm an outie...


How out are you?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bix said:


> How out are you?









..............


----------



## Ryan

Thinking about the devil is worse than seeing the devil.


----------



## Ingélou

Ah well, you know what Shakespeare says - 'Speak truth, and shame the devil...'


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Ah well, you know what Shakespeare says - 'Speak truth, and shame the devil...'


Are you sure that's Shakespeare? I thought it was my mother's phrase....


----------



## Ingélou

It may be a proverb. It's used by Harry Hotspur in Henry IV part 1, so not strictly Shakespeare. 'All that glisters is not gold' is another quotation from 'A Merchant of Venice', but may already have been a proverb.

I just love Hotspur - the way he reacts to Owen Glendower's Celtic mysticism:

Glendower: 'I can call spirits from the vasty deep.'

Hotspur: 'Why, so can I, and so can any man -
But *will they come* when you do call for them?' 

PS Did your Mum ever use 'Live horse and you'll get grass'? I learned it first from my room mate, from South Armagh, but Taggart's mother (from Donegal stock) also used it.


----------



## Bix

Ingenue said:


> Ah well, you know what Shakespeare says - 'Speak truth, and shame the devil...'


Henry IV

Also Hugh Latimer said it in 1555 "There is a common saying amongst vs, Say the truthe and shame the diuel."


----------



## Ingélou

Bix said:


> Henry IV
> 
> Also Hugh Latimer said it in 1555 "There is a common saying amongst vs, Say the truthe and shame the diuel."


Ah thanks - as you see in my post, I did wonder if it was already a proverb. Good to know for sure!


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> PS Did your Mum ever use 'Live horse and you'll get grass'? I learned it first from my room mate, from South Armagh, but Taggart's mother (from Donegal stock) also used it.


My mother did - she's a font of witticisms when she wants to get her way. An odd one, if I asked for something she deemed cheeky, she'd say: you have your wax in bucketfuls.

That means...


----------



## Taggart

So many of the Irish sayings are enigmatic, possibly because they originally come from the gaelic.

One I like is: "God is good, but never dance in a small boat."


----------



## Bix

Taggart said:


> Sure it wasn't a Ridley?
> 
> Latimer was the one who had trouble with lighting everlasting candles, wasn't he?


:lol: that's funny and true

I don't think the phrase was Latimer or Ridley's own, but it was in the twenty sermons of Latimer. He was quoting an old proverb.


----------



## Ingélou

Oops! 

Taggart was quoting '1066 & All That', but I made him take it off again as I thought the subject was a bit iffy.

Still, you know what they say: 'Behind every great man, there's a little woman pleading with him to stop!'


----------

